# Conehead Blues



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly wore a cone for two weeks when her eyelid was tacked to treat her entropion. We were told the cone had to stay on the entire time so we never took it off. It seemed that after the first hour Molly had accepted it as part of her body. I'm sorry Toby is having such a tough time, but I'm sure he'll eventually not even notice that it's there! I think it's tougher for us sometimes than it is for them, wanting to take it off our poor baby.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I feel your pain. My Toby is like that when he gets to licking and putting cream on someting, even more reason for him to lick. Arghh!
He left his incisions alone when he had his surgeries, I was so happy and so surprised. I had thought the worst. 
I heard of somebody that desigend soft cones that are more like a huge cushion around the head. My lab mix is having surgery to remove a growth from the inside of his leg on Friday. He is a chronic licker also and the vet already said, he was going to send a cone home with him. 
I am trying to find that particular soft cushion cone and get some feedback on it before I buy it, if I can ever locate that person. She was somebody that had a dog go through orthopedic surgery along with my Toby. She was with me on the Topdoghealthandrehabiliation community on facebook. She had posted months ago that she designed a soft collar and even had a website where she sold them. It sounded really interesting and even the vet of Topdoghealth was interested.
Anyway, sorry if I got sidetracked. I hope Toby will heal up fast so the conehead can retire, lol. Hang in there, Anne and Toby, too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady will not go to the bathroom with the cone on. He has the biggest bladder I know, so we do take it off him so he can go.

MacKenzie's cone did not bother her at all. In the 10 days she had to wear it, I never had a need to take it off, the difference I think was, it was clear, so she could see through it, and it was shorter, only a couple inches longer than her muzzle. She was not able to lick anything, but I don't think she felt as restricted because of the clearness and the size.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Oh, I feel your pain. My Toby is like that when he gets to licking and putting cream on someting, even more reason for him to lick. Arghh!
> He left his incisions alone when he had his surgeries, I was so happy and so surprised. I had thought the worst.
> I heard of somebody that desigend soft cones that are more like a huge cushion around the head. My lab mix is having surgery to remove a growth from the inside of his leg on Friday. He is a chronic licker also and the vet already said, he was going to send a cone home with him.
> I am trying to find that particular soft cushion cone and get some feedback on it before I buy it, if I can ever locate that person. She was somebody that had a dog go through orthopedic surgery along with my Toby. She was with me on the Topdoghealthandrehabiliation community on facebook. She had posted months ago that she designed a soft collar and even had a website where she sold them. It sounded really interesting and even the vet of Topdoghealth was interested.
> Anyway, sorry if I got sidetracked. I hope Toby will heal up fast so the conehead can retire, lol. Hang in there, Anne and Toby, too!


I'm beginning to think the name Toby means special "issues".:uhoh: I'm sorry you are about to join the Conehead Club soon. When you find more info about the cone please post!! 

The cone we are using right now is the same one that was sent with him from his double cataract surgery--that one stayed on well past the cone's prime and the cone now has little tears and it not round, but oblong from sleeping on it. Toby knows not to lick, but just can't help himself. Thank goodness he's good about me putting it back on him by offering him a treat. He's a sucker for treats! 

This is the cone we are using:









This one is the most comfy for him- but--he can defeat it. 









My little escape artist got out of this one as well--it makes him claustrophobic since visibility is limited:









This is his sunflower cone--however, he can also escape from this one:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Poor Toby!!!

Can you maybe take a tube sock, cut the toes off, and make a sleeve to cover his leg?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Poor Toby!!!
> 
> Can you maybe take a tube sock, cut the toes off, and make a sleeve to cover his leg?


We've done that and he takes care of the sock in short order. He is one determined dog! 

Toby also doesn't like to go to the bathroom with the cone on. That's why I take it off and tell him he's on probation. He will take care of business, come in, and lick his incision while standing! This shaved spot is higher than at other times.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

have you tried one like this Home Page
I've used it on my lab who occasionally gets a lick granuloma on his foreleg, about where they insert an IV and he can't reach the spot. Much more comfortable for him than the e-collar cone of shame!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I had to smile seeing all the pictures, poor boy. Tess hates them, too. She had the hard plastic one on when she still slept in her crate, and it really scared her because of the noise. I feel your pain...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> have you tried one like this Home Page
> I've used it on my lab who occasionally gets a lick granuloma on his foreleg, about where they insert an IV and he can't reach the spot. Much more comfortable for him than the e-collar cone of shame!


I should look into this. Thank you!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It's been 90 minutes since I took his cone off and told him he was on probation--only once did I need to _unh uh_ him. I distracted him by playing for 30 minutes, prepping a whole chicken to slow cook tomorrow and feeding him. He's tired now and sleeping. I'm:crossfing we are on the downside of this.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

It does seem like the old fashioned one, which is the longest used one in the vet field, as in the top of your picture, Anne, is the one that lasts and works. 
I will post if I find that cone I was talking about. It looks like a big round cushion and comes in different colors also, not see through. 
I might have to take a trip to petsmart and look at theirs. But, I might just get away with only leaving the cone on Thunder at night, during the day I am usually home and can supervise him. Errands can be done by my hubby on the weekend.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, just saw the link that Jennifer1 posted, interesting. I will check into that one also for Thunder. Thank you!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Flem is very good with soft cones (does not faze her a bit and she does not try to defeat them) but Spip is a cone Houdini also (she escaped a doouble cone which led to a major crisis after her CCL surgery a couple of years ago) so I feel your pain.

What about trying an anti-lick strip (Nurtured Pets Anti-Lick Strip Prevent at PETCO) or an easy on easy off bandage with protector (PawFlex) when he is out of the cone ? 

Hoping Toby leaves his ouchie alone so he can become cone-free soon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Awww, poor Toby! I hope he's better soon so he can get rid of the cone. My Toby hated it, too.
I totally agree, the name "Toby" means "has special issues" !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I feel for Toby and for you. The cone hurts me as much as the dogs, but I HAVE LEARNED the HARD WAY how necessary it is for them to heal!
I love the collar you put on the first cone. My husband, Ken, did the exact same thing to keep it on Smooch, when she had her TPLO surgery!
Hope Toby heals soon!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thalie said:


> Flem is very good with soft cones (does not faze her a bit and she does not try to defeat them) but Spip is a cone Houdini also (she escaped a doouble cone which led to a major crisis after her CCL surgery a couple of years ago) so I feel your pain.
> 
> What about trying an anti-lick strip (Nurtured Pets Anti-Lick Strip Prevent at PETCO) or an easy on easy off bandage with protector (PawFlex) when he is out of the cone ?
> 
> Hoping Toby leaves his ouchie alone so he can become cone-free soon.


Thanks for the ideas! Toby doesn't like anything on his fur and vet wrap, socks, etc are all destroyed in minutes--but maybe the anti-lick strip would work on him. 

I just had another _unh uh_ moment--I was on the inversion table and he started licking (he's an opportunist)--he stopped and didn't resume. He knows better at least!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> I feel for Toby and for you. The cone hurts me as much as the dogs, but I HAVE LEARNED the HARD WAY how necessary it is for them to heal!
> I love the collar you put on the first cone. My husband, Ken, did the exact same thing to keep it on Smooch, when she had her TPLO surgery!
> Hope Toby heals soon!!


Yes, Toby's cone hurts my heart, but in addition the backs of my legs are battered as he likes to ram me with the cone from behind! Toby's Revenge!! :uhoh:


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay, found it,here is the link for FAT COLLAR:

FAT COLLAR | No more scary lampshade around your pet's head| No scary Velcro ripping sound either.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

cgriffin said:


> Okay, found it,here is the link for FAT COLLAR:
> 
> FAT COLLAR | No more scary lampshade around your pet's head| No scary Velcro ripping sound either.


That looks similar to the inflatable ones they sell at Petsmart and Petco. I didn't put a picture of it here, but we have one, and it didn't work. When my tailbone was so painful I seriously thought about using that one as a cushion!


----------



## Belle's Mom (Jan 24, 2007)

I am impressed by Toby's cone collection.....Belle is a licker, but is not half as determined as Toby seems to be.....


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

The pics of Toby are classic! Brought a smile to my face (through his shame  )

We used the Bite-Not collar, but it was almost like Hannah's neck wasn't long enough for the model they gave us (plus, I'm a pushover ). The last time they sent us home with the floppy cone you pictured (the claustrophobic one), but they reversed the direction and she never figured out how to get her leg in front of it to lick it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, poor Toby! I'm just amazed though that all your dogs manage their cones. Tee got one way back when after her spay and she just froze in fear. She wouldn't even take a step with it on. Once I got her to walk, she tried to go up stairs and banged it on the steps, and that was it. She was paralyzed with fear. Thankfully, she didn't go after her stitches and I didn't need to put it on her again. I really hope Toby's fur comes back soon so he stops the licking!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this. 

Poor Toby, he looks so unhappy.........

What a boy you have!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Aw... I must say he looks adorable with the cones on... 

Hope he feels better soon! <3


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh dear! I totally feel your pain, too!  Lacey has been wearing her Cone of Shame for the past 2 weeks, and will continue indefinitely  due to an infected cyst on the inside of her left leg. (Occurred because of her compromised immune system due to the IMHA)

The cyst, and she, are actually getting better; I can take off the cone when she eats and when she goes for her walks.

And, what makes the cone easy to take on and off is threading her snap collar thru the loops.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I was trying to order the fatcollar, but ran into a snag. The only way it can come here by friday is to order next day delivery which is a extra charge of about 40 dollars. Not. And the website is kind of messed up and won't let you pay by credit card. 
Back to square one, trip to petsmart or use the cone the clinic provides.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Toby also doesn't like to go to the bathroom with the cone on.


Your sweet boy is such a diva.
I hope his shaved spot heals quickly and he can go coneless!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Christa, sorry you couldn't order the cone. 

Toby is my Diva Dog--I like it in many ways, but his supreme divaness does present some issues from time to time. 

He is doing better today--officially on extended probation...Fingers crossed!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We went to acupuncture this afternoon and she put some needles in his shaved area for healing--unfortunately one of them caused a little blood to ooze and you guessed it, he's now trying to lick the area. Hubby is closely supervising him right now to prevent the cone, but...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I hope Hubby is doing a good job watching Toby, lol.


----------



## stan and ollie (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm not sure if this would work for you but Oliver has been getting a lot of hot spots lately, not only do I want to keep him from licking but as disgusting as this is Harley also is licking Oliver's hot spots(yummy). I asked my vet what to do and she suggested Ben Gay, not on the spot but on the hair around the spot. It worked. My house smelled like menthol, but Oliver was horrified by the taste when he got some in his mouth, and Harley just sniffed and left.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Anne, sorry just seeing this... my two "kids" are keeping me very busy. How is Toby doing now? I will keep my fingers crossed he doesn't have to have the cone on anymore.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cathy's Gunner said:


> Anne, sorry just seeing this... my two "kids" are keeping me very busy. How is Toby doing now? I will keep my fingers crossed he doesn't have to have the cone on anymore.


He is doing better but we are both distracting him with different things.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> He is doing better but we are both distracting him with different things.


It sounds like your Golden boy has figured out how to get your undivided attention. (LOL)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

BayBeams said:


> It sounds like your Golden boy has figured out how to get your undivided attention. (LOL)


 What you posted is an understatement--our life revolves around whatever Sir Tobyness wants. :uhoh:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Comic Fun*

Toby's not in his cone--things healed nicely after the acupuncture vet put in a needle to help. I cut this out some time ago from the newspaper and thought I'd share it with you guys--sorry it's in pdf...
View attachment bizarro dog humor.pdf


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy for Toby (especially with the heat around) and lol at the cartoon.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Yea for Toby!! (and the back of your legs )


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It's good to hear that Toby is doing well!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Glad to hear Toby is no longer in the cone. That cartoon made me giggle, though..


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I came at the end of the "party". I am glad Toby is cone free. I admire his cone collection.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I somehow managed to miss this whole thread. So glad you weathered the storm and that he is cone free!

You have enough cones...and cone stories...to start a museum!!


----------

